# Can't figure out what causes bsod..Ram?..HD...Video Card?



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been getting this atapi.sys -address F74197FB base at F7417000,Datestamp 4802539d, Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Here's what I've been doing. I thought it was a bad video card when the monitor showed black. I ordered a video card but ended up sending it back when I found that replacing one of the ram sticks fixed it. Now for months I've been getting this bsod. I've found that I can do things like copy big files from the internal hd to external hd by removing one of the sticks of ram. This works for a while, then more bsod's. I then put it back in and it works some more and then when it starts malfunctioning again, I remove the other stick and so on. Sometimes it works with both, or one of the other but it eventually results in this bsod. Any clues on where the problem is?


Operating System System Model
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States) MEDIONPC
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.67 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache
Not hyper-threaded Board: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-6701
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 09/11/2002
Drives Memory Modules c,d
500.11 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
341.18 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

IDE DVD-ROM 16X [Optical drive]
SONY DVD RW DRU-180A [Optical drive]

Medion Flash XL CF USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1
Medion Flash XL MS USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Medion Flash XL SM USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Medion Flash XL MMC/SD USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
WDC WD5000AAKB-00H8A0 [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCASY3383631, rev 05.04E05, SMART Status: Healthy


Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage
check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

dai said:


> what are you running
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...


Hi Thanks for the reply. I'm not well versed on the inner workings of pcs but through some software I found I have these specs:

video card= Chaintech GSL5200 GeForce FX5200 AGP 128MB DDR 64bit VGA TV Out,5ns

cpu - code name:Northwood Brand ID 9 Intel Pentium 4 2.66 GHz 533 Mhz Front Side Bus 

512KB

m/board Micro-star Int'l MS-6701 3 PCI slots 1 AGP 8x slot 2 DDR RAM slots (max. 2GB)

ram 2 sticks Kingston +MEM 1G|KST 184P D333 KVR333/1GR R
I ran memtest and no errors reported

power supply= Antec earthwatts EA430 430W Continuous Power ATX12V v2.0 80 PLUS 

Certified Active PFC Power Supply

also -WinFast TV2000 XP Deluxe pvr


check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them
_________


----MBM SYSTEM INFO-----

MBM 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Core EXE : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Core DLL : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Settings DLL : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Dashboard DLL : 5.3.5.0
MBM 5 Hibernation DLL : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Ras DLL : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Logger DLL : 5.3.4.0
MBM 5 Mail, FTP and UDP DLL : 5.3.4.0
MBM 5 OSD DLL : 5.0.0.3
MBM 5 ASPI DLL : 5.2.1.0
MBM 5 Heat Up EXE : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Wizard : 5.3.5.0
MBMIO DLL : 2.32.64.2
MBMIO Driver : 1.0 built by: WinDDK

DLL Folder Location : C:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\DLL\
Data Folder Location : C:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\Data\
Language Folder Location : C:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\Language\
Log Folder Location (Alarm) : c:\program files\motherboard monitor 5\log\
Log Folder Location (High Low): c:\program files\motherboard monitor 5\log\
Log Folder Location (Interval): c:\program files\motherboard monitor 5\log\

Selected Language : English

Info ChipInfo.ini : 18154 bytes 6/17/2004 4:37:54 PM
Info shdn.ini : 388 bytes 10/12/2000 6:47:06 PM
Info Voltage.ini : 37876 bytes 6/18/2004 8:42:46 AM
Info Language file : 22920 bytes 6/12/2004 9:43:20 AM

Up Time MBM session : 00:00:01:21
Up Time MBM total : 05:10:01:10

------Sensor Chip-------

Main Sensor Chip : Winbond W83697HF
SMB Address : $10C0
Used Bus : ISA
ISA Address : $0290

-Sensor Chip Selections-

Possible Temp Sensors[2] : WinBond 1
Possible Temp Sensors[3] : WinBond 1 2N3904
Possible Temp Sensors[4] : WinBond 1 Diode
Possible Temp Sensors[5] : WinBond 2
Possible Temp Sensors[6] : WinBond 2 2N3904
Possible Temp Sensors[7] : WinBond 2 Diode

Selected Temp Sensors[1] : WinBond 1 (1)
Selected Temp Sensors[2] : WinBond 2 Diode (4)

Possible Voltage Sensors[2] : MBM Fixed

Selected Voltage Sensors[1] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[2] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[3] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[4] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[5] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[6] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[7] : MBM Fixed (2)

Possible Fan Sensors[1] : W83697HF-1
Possible Fan Sensors[2] : W83697HF-2

Selected Fan Sensors[1] : W83697HF-1 T1 D4 (38)
Selected Fan Sensors[2] : W83697HF-2 T1 D4 (39)

Possible Voltage Sub Types[0] : W83697HF Standard 1
Possible Voltage Sub Types[1] : W83697HF Standard 2
Possible Voltage Sub Types[2] : W83697HF Standard 3
Possible Voltage Sub Types[3] : W83697HF Standard 4
Possible Voltage Sub Types[4] : W83697HF Standard 5
Possible Voltage Sub Types[5] : ABIT KX7 333
Possible Voltage Sub Types[6] : AsRock K7VT2
Possible Voltage Sub Types[7] : AsRock K7S8X
Possible Voltage Sub Types[8] : Abit AT7 MAX
Possible Voltage Sub Types[9] : Asus P4SDX
Possible Voltage Sub Types[10] : W83697HF Standard 6
Possible Voltage Sub Types[11] : W83697HF Epox 8K3A(+)
Possible Voltage Sub Types[12] : Abit KD7
Possible Voltage Sub Types[13] : Cluster Labs CPU450
Selected Voltage Sub Type : W83697HF Standard 1 (0)

--Sensor Chip Readings--

Temperature Readout[1] : 29
Temperature Readout[2] : 31
Voltage Readout[1] : 1.472
Voltage Readout[3] : 3.216
Voltage Readout[4] : 4.91904
Voltage Readout[5] : 11.9168
Voltage Readout[6] : -11.28544
Voltage Readout[7] : 3.54976

---------System---------

Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP (NT 5.1) (Build 2600) Service 

Pack 3

Memory in use : 47%
Total Physical Memory : 1048052 KB
Available Physical Memory : 554656 KB

----------CPU-----------

CPU Speed : 2674 MHz
Nr of CPU's : 1

-------3rd Party--------

ShutDownNow :

----Advanced Settings---

Fan Temp : 0
Custom Temp Table : 0
Startup Delay : 0
2E 4E Enabled : 0
2E Forced : 0
4E Forced : 0
Do Not Reset : 1
SMB Scan Range : $10 - $7F

Like I said this thing is on again off again. The thing that seems to trigger a bsod most consistently is to copy some large files from the internal hd to an external. It will copy for a while then go off. Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive
Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

see what this shows the temps at when running

Download Core Temp 0.99.8.0 Free - A compact, no fuss, small footprint program that monitors CPU core temperature - Softpedia


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

dai said:


> d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive
> Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.
> 
> run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
> ...


Ok. Thanks. Do you mean take out one of the sticks of ram,test and then the other?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes and test in the slot closest to the cpu


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

dai said:


> yes and test in the slot closest to the cpu


OK and thanks for the tips to investigate. I ran the memtest on both sticks individually and both went through 6 tests with no errors. I ran the Western hard drive test (for several hours and no bsod either) and no hard drive problems reported. I also installed the "Core Temp 0.99.8.0" program but it said it wouldn't run with Intel processors.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load it again

Core Temp - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

i have been running it for years on intel cpu's


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

dai said:


> d/load it again
> 
> Core Temp - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> i have been running it for years on intel cpu's


I uninstalled the previous version and downloaded from the link but it shows the error message "This Intel processor is not supported. This program will not continue".
By the way, after all those tests and no bsod, I restarted this morning and bsod. I had removed one of the sticks of memory for testing, put it back in and Windows could start. So it's like if I take something out or put something back in it will go again for a while.In the case of the Ram it doesn't matter which one I take out or put back in either.

I already had this program "motherboard monitor 5" on thatpc and these are the current readings:

----MBM SYSTEM INFO-----

MBM 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Core EXE : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Core DLL : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Settings DLL : 5.3.7.0
MBM 5 Dashboard DLL : 5.3.5.0
MBM 5 Hibernation DLL : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Ras DLL : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Logger DLL : 5.3.4.0
MBM 5 Mail, FTP and UDP DLL : 5.3.4.0
MBM 5 OSD DLL : 5.0.0.3
MBM 5 ASPI DLL : 5.2.1.0
MBM 5 Heat Up EXE : 5.0.0.0
MBM 5 Wizard : 5.3.5.0
MBMIO DLL : 2.32.64.2
MBMIO Driver : 1.0 built by: WinDDK

DLL Folder Location : C:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\DLL\
Data Folder Location : C:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\Data\
Language Folder Location : C:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\Language\
Log Folder Location (Alarm) : c:\program files\motherboard monitor 5\log\
Log Folder Location (High Low): c:\program files\motherboard monitor 5\log\
Log Folder Location (Interval): c:\program files\motherboard monitor 5\log\

Selected Language : English

Info ChipInfo.ini : 18154 bytes 6/17/2004 4:37:54 PM
Info shdn.ini : 388 bytes 10/12/2000 6:47:06 PM
Info Voltage.ini : 37876 bytes 6/18/2004 8:42:46 AM
Info Language file : 22920 bytes 6/12/2004 9:43:20 AM

Up Time MBM session : 00:00:43:53
Up Time MBM total : 05:14:56:24

------Sensor Chip-------

Main Sensor Chip : Winbond W83697HF
SMB Address : $10C0
Used Bus : ISA
ISA Address : $0290

-Sensor Chip Selections-

Possible Temp Sensors[2] : WinBond 1
Possible Temp Sensors[3] : WinBond 1 2N3904
Possible Temp Sensors[4] : WinBond 1 Diode
Possible Temp Sensors[5] : WinBond 2
Possible Temp Sensors[6] : WinBond 2 2N3904
Possible Temp Sensors[7] : WinBond 2 Diode

Selected Temp Sensors[1] : WinBond 1 (1)
Selected Temp Sensors[2] : WinBond 2 Diode (4)

Possible Voltage Sensors[2] : MBM Fixed

Selected Voltage Sensors[1] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[2] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[3] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[4] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[5] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[6] : MBM Fixed (2)
Selected Voltage Sensors[7] : MBM Fixed (2)

Possible Fan Sensors[1] : W83697HF-1
Possible Fan Sensors[2] : W83697HF-2

Selected Fan Sensors[1] : W83697HF-1 T1 D4 (38)
Selected Fan Sensors[2] : W83697HF-2 T1 D4 (39)

Possible Voltage Sub Types[0] : W83697HF Standard 1
Possible Voltage Sub Types[1] : W83697HF Standard 2
Possible Voltage Sub Types[2] : W83697HF Standard 3
Possible Voltage Sub Types[3] : W83697HF Standard 4
Possible Voltage Sub Types[4] : W83697HF Standard 5
Possible Voltage Sub Types[5] : ABIT KX7 333
Possible Voltage Sub Types[6] : AsRock K7VT2
Possible Voltage Sub Types[7] : AsRock K7S8X
Possible Voltage Sub Types[8] : Abit AT7 MAX
Possible Voltage Sub Types[9] : Asus P4SDX
Possible Voltage Sub Types[10] : W83697HF Standard 6
Possible Voltage Sub Types[11] : W83697HF Epox 8K3A(+)
Possible Voltage Sub Types[12] : Abit KD7
Possible Voltage Sub Types[13] : Cluster Labs CPU450
Selected Voltage Sub Type : W83697HF Standard 1 (0)

--Sensor Chip Readings--

Temperature Readout[1] : 41
Temperature Readout[2] : 28
Voltage Readout[1]  : 1.504
Voltage Readout[3] : 3.216
Voltage Readout[4] : 4.94592
Voltage Readout[5] : 11.9776
Voltage Readout[6] : -11.2032
Voltage Readout[7] : 3.54976

---------System---------

Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP (NT 5.1) (Build 2600) Service Pack 3
Memory in use : 22%
Total Physical Memory : 2096628 KB
Available Physical Memory : 1622252 KB

----------CPU-----------

CPU Speed : 2674 MHz
Nr of CPU's : 1

-------3rd Party--------

ShutDownNow :

----Advanced Settings---

Fan Temp : 0
Custom Temp Table : 0
Startup Delay : 0
2E 4E Enabled : 0
2E Forced : 0
4E Forced : 0
Do Not Reset : 1
SMB Scan Range : $10 - $7F


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry i thought the p4 was supported

check for any swollen or leaking capacitors


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

I was moderately proud of myself at taking the ram sticks out and in. So being able to recognize a "bulging capacitor" might not be my strong suit. I was hoping coupling all these tests I submitted along with the error message to better narrow down the failing hardware or software.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on the pics on the right

Badcaps.net - How To Identify


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

dai said:


> click on the pics on the right
> 
> Badcaps.net - How To Identify


I see some reddish stuff on top of some of them. Looking from the top the capacitors seem straight. I don't see apparent bulging but I did not some reddish stuff on top of a group of them. Does this look like a sign that they are bad?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes they have started leaking that look like your problem

good time for a rebuild it's a bit long in the tooth


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

OK. So now I'm getting to the part where I could really use some advice from those with much more experience than me regarding computer parts. I pretty much just use this pc as a video recorder for TV shows. Before this problem it worked perfectly well for that. The HD,power supply,video card,2 x 1000mbRam have been replaced and TV Card added on ,so I'd like to keep using them. Taking off capacitors and soldering them on a circuit board is considerably more than I'm used to doing.Although, if I could find the right parts at a low price I guess I'd be game to give it a try. Soldering the occasional audio wire is more my level.Otherwise I would need a new motherboard? Can I get some advice what I need for this particular model? Medion Titanium MD 8000,8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache
Not hyper-threaded Board: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-6701
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz? Thanks

Any chance that it's that round battery in there? It must have been in there since the pc was purchased in 2002 or 2003.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

replace the battery and see


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

You can get a new mothboard for about $80. You can get some capacitors for about $6. But you need to be good at soldering, that stuff is small and if you mess up.... yeah. Also the reason the capacitors are bulging dates back to a good story about a stolen electrolytic formula. The thing is, since those caps are goin, the other ones are soon to follow. If you replace, do the whole lot on the board. Those caps filter the power to the cpu--bad filter=not stable=blue screen. I would take everythig i wanted out of that machine now b4 the board kills it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

http://217.110.237.70/Manuals/6701-engl v1.0- MS-6701.pdf is a manual of sorts for your board .. I note that there might be a second style board with 3 RAM slots on it. No manual appears to be available for it though, might be a special for an OEM going under the same board name.

It seems to be a P4, DDR to max 1GB per slot.

If you decide to change your board you'll probbaly have to go for a second hand one of similar manufacturer or you'll end up replacing Motherboard, Memory & CPU. 478pin CPU boards are no longer sold (to my knowledge) as new parts. 

I wouldn't advise changing caps myself unless you have a lot of experience doing so .. find a competent tech who will do the job for you with the CORRECT desoldering equipment. I change those caps frequently and it's a pain when the desoldering tool (ours cost about 800 Euro a couple of years ago) is out of service. replacement is then based on experience rather than tooling. A 5 minute job though takes 15 if the board is to be saved.

There are companies ( or were) that will accept your board for repair or will sell you a kit of capacitors to repair it locally. Google is the best place to start looking.


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I haven't found a motherboard replacement so far and from the above explanations I'm not good enough with a soldering iron for this job. I was checking out Craigs List locally and came across a tower with a motherboard with a 2.8 processor and two ram slots in it. So I could transfer hd,ram,hd,tv card and power supply. He says it works. No idea about him but think for $50 I'll take the risk. My HD has the current version of XP on it. If I get everything put in correctly will it just start up or do I have to do some kind of reinstall of Windows. Thanks


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you may have to do a repair install and again you should take care about your Windows license. If you had an OEM installation it will not be legally transferable to the new motherboard. If you had purchased Windows separately to install on any single PC you own then you are OK .. 

to do a repair install you need to boot from your CD, select install windows, proceed and agree to the GUI ( hit F8 key to proceed) then when you reach the installation page look for the choice to repair your installation. Note that there is an earlier "repair console" choice prior to the GUI .. you don't want that one.

Remember to back up any important files first, although in your situation that might be difficult without borrowing a second PC or a possible alternate is to get a second hard disk drive and clone your drive to it before doing anything else. 

Any Problems .. just ask ..


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> you may have to do a repair install and again you should take care about your Windows license. If you had an OEM installation it will not be legally transferable to the new motherboard. If you had purchased Windows separately to install on any single PC you own then you are OK ..
> 
> to do a repair install you need to boot from your CD, select install windows, proceed and agree to the GUI ( hit F8 key to proceed) then when you reach the installation page look for the choice to repair your installation. Note that there is an earlier "repair console" choice prior to the GUI .. you don't want that one.
> 
> ...


OK. Thanks that (and the other replies) have been helpful.


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

That OEM comment is disturbing. If I'm using that version of XP on only one computer it would seem unreasonable to make me go by another XP license. I have a Dell Laptop and Dell replaced the motherboard in it but I didn't have to buy another copy of windows. It (and the Medion) are OEM XP versions.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

because you replaced the Dell MB with an exact same Motherboard that did NOT void your GUI agreement however replacing a motherboard with a totally different one does .. to all extents it is now a totally different computer and is no longer covered by the OEM agreement between the Original Manufacturer and Microsoft. That measn if you transfer your Hard disk to any other PC you must purchase a new license or Registration key. If you do your "repair" you will most likely get prompted to re-activate due to the changes found and then you'll get rejected, being prompted yet again to purchase XP. I have had similar problems with Dell after writing an image to the HDD. The only main difference being that it found a CD writer as "extra" and it asked me to re-activate windows.


----------



## mediumedion (Dec 1, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> because you replaced the Dell MB with an exact same Motherboard that did NOT void your GUI agreement however replacing a motherboard with a totally different one does .. to all extents it is now a totally different computer and is no longer covered by the OEM agreement between the Original Manufacturer and Microsoft. That measn if you transfer your Hard disk to any other PC you must purchase a new license or Registration key. If you do your "repair" you will most likely get prompted to re-activate due to the changes found and then you'll get rejected, being prompted yet again to purchase XP. I have had similar problems with Dell after writing an image to the HDD. The only main difference being that it found a CD writer as "extra" and it asked me to re-activate windows.


OK. Thanks for the explanation. I didn't imagine that complication. It's penalty enough that Medion used those faulty capacitors and that a replacement motherboard can't be found without Microsoft piling on. Thanks for the explanation.


----------

